# positive camber



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

The front tires on my brute are tipped out quite a bit at the top (positive camber).It handles well on paved roads but is all over the place on dirt roads.If I adjust my front shocks so they are softer will this lower the front and reduce the camber and help the handling?


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

if the top of your tires are sticking out then making the front softer or lower will help with this.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

gets kind of lonely on here after about 1am. but that should help your positive camber. i have noticed that alot of the newer brutes have weired camber on front and back compared to my 07.


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

The rear of the bike is good,it was just the front.I will lower the front this weekend,thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bad upper a-arm bushing makes the camber negative as it allows the a-arm to fall inward and bad lower bushing will make the bottom lean in sometimes..loose but not extreemly dangerious, but a bad upper ball joint makes the top lean out...so unless something is bent, I would say better check the ball joints. Trust me, you don't want one to come apart at speed....and they will!


----------



## jackg3 (Oct 1, 2010)

the top of my right rear wheel leans out??? any suggestions??
2011 650i


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jackg3 said:


> the top of my right rear wheel leans out??? any suggestions??
> 2011 650i


Most often they come from the factory with a little negative camber...but that means the top is leaning in...and the bottom is out. When ever a Brute has had the top out or positive camber, its neen because of a bushing problem either in the knuckle or a-arm. Look to the lowers as they are bearings like the fronts that do fail in time...although you wouldn't think an 11 would anywhere close to that yet.

Have you or anyone hit anything with it on the a-arm? Clipped a stump or rock lately? Cause that's the other main reason for this.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

wheel spacers are an option if you find all bushings to be in good working order.Jackg3 if you are right handed and set the beer cooler on the left side from now on this will help. /sorry man not sure what the issue is there,


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i would guess ball joints


----------

